
Steve Jobs has died - byrneseyeview
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/statement-by-apples-board-of-directors-2011-10-05
======
conesus
From his 2005 Stanford commencement speech:

"Remembering that I'll be dead soon is the most important tool I've ever
encountered to help me make the big choices in life. Because almost everything
— all external expectations, all pride, all fear of embarrassment or failure -
these things just fall away in the face of death, leaving only what is truly
important. Remembering that you are going to die is the best way I know to
avoid the trap of thinking you have something to lose. You are already naked.
There is no reason not to follow your heart."

~~~
mtogo
He's right-- if you're about to die, there are no limitations. You can, for
example, cook meth with one of your former students.

The problem is when you're not about to die. Then embarrassment and failure
are real issues. You _do_ have something to lose-- your life! Your friends,
your house, your possessions, your family, so many things to lose.

If you're going to lose it all anyway, taking risks is not a big deal. If
you're 20 something and have your whole life ahead of you, taking risks is a
_really big deal_.

Rest in peace jobs, you will be missed.

~~~
procrasturbate
If you haven't achieved anything, you haven't got anything to be proud of in
the first place. You can't go backwards from step 1. I don't care when I lose
at street fighter, or if my player rating sucks compared to my friends' - I'm
not good at street fighter yet.

And believe me, if you think it's difficult to take risks now, at ~25, without
children to feed and send to school, without a girlfriend who requires upkeep
or friends with high-paying jobs who want to eat at Michelin restaurants...
you're never going to get off the boat.

Every journey begins with one step.

~~~
fabjan
A girlfriend who requires upkeep? Is this 100 years ago?

------
quasistar
Here’s to the crazy ones. The misfits. The rebels. The troublemakers. The
round pegs in the square holes. The ones who see things differently. They’re
not fond of rules. And they have no respect for the status quo. You can quote
them, disagree with them, glorify or vilify them. About the only thing you
can’t do is ignore them. Because they change things. They invent. They
imagine. They heal. They explore. They create. They inspire. They push the
human race forward. Maybe they have to be crazy. How else can you stare at an
empty canvas and see a work of art? Or sit in silence and hear a song that’s
never been written? Or gaze at a red planet and see a laboratory on wheels? We
make tools for these kinds of people. While some see them as the crazy ones,
we see genius. Because the people who are crazy enough to think they can
change the world, are the ones who do.

~~~
spoiledtechie
That pretty much sums it up for me. Can't describe in words and I think that
pretty much hits the nail on the head.

------
rbranson
This is the first "celebrity" death in recent history that's really upset me
:/

I feel like he really truly had a rare combination of drive, personality, and
talent that is extremely rare, dare I say one of a kind? Our field owes him a
great debt for pushing us forward, even when we didn't want to.

RIP Steve.

~~~
iconfinder
This is the second time a death of somebody I haven't met have upset me. The
first time it was Layne Staley, lead singer of Alice in Chains. I guess both
Steve Jobs and Layne Staley have created beautiful work that inspired me.

------
kristofferR
"No one wants to die. Even people who want to go to heaven don't want to die
to get there. And yet death is the destination we all share. No one has ever
escaped it. And that is as it should be, because Death is very likely the
single best invention of Life. It is Life's change agent. It clears out the
old to make way for the new. Right now the new is you, but someday not too
long from now, you will gradually become the old and be cleared away. Sorry to
be so dramatic, but it is quite true.

Your time is limited, so don't waste it living someone else's life. Don't be
trapped by dogma — which is living with the results of other people's
thinking. Don't let the noise of others' opinions drown out your own inner
voice. And most important, have the courage to follow your heart and
intuition. They somehow already know what you truly want to become. Everything
else is secondary."

\- Steve Jobs

------
andrewljohnson
He held out for one final launch. When I think about that, I cry. His passion
kept him going, passion for work, passion for life, passion to make a
difference.

~~~
blinkingled
Yeah, that's sort of what came to my mind. The 'S' in the iPhone 4S for me at
least will mean Steve - buying one although I don't have any iDevice around.

Rest in peace and here is to hoping that cancer researchers around the world
get all the inspiration they need - keep looking, don't settle.

~~~
nirvana
As far as I'm concerned, you just renamed it.

I'll be buying an iPhone 4 Steve this friday.

You've made me tear up again, too. I thought I was well prepared for this
day... I knew it was going to happen, realized we were getting close, but I
wasn't ready. I'm sure he wasn't either. I'm sure he wasn't.

------
noonespecial
What a strange thing. I'm actually going to miss him a little as if I had
known him.

Its not going to be quite the same now that I know "the Steve" is not in his
Cupertino lair working his magic.

------
kevinchen
Looks legitimate: <http://www.apple.com/stevejobs/>

Goodbye, sir. Thank you for changing my life.

------
sshumaker
Wow. He held on just long enough to make sure an Apple product announcement
went on successfully without him.

------
blhack
Rest in peace, Steve.

While everything you built wasn't necessarily for me, god damn if it wasn't
brilliant. Everybody in the community really seemed to speak highly of you, I
wish I would have had the chance to experience this in person.

The world will always, always love you, and love the impact that you made on
it. Thank you for that.

------
kemayo
One thing that he really forced down all our throats was the importance of
taste. He knew what he wanted, and he made us all see how great it was.

Here's a clip from back in 1996, before his return to Apple, where he talks
briefly about Microsoft, and in it you can really see his continuing obsession
with making insanely great things:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=upzKj-1HaKw>

~~~
kemayo
"The only problem with Microsoft is they just have no taste; they have
absolutely no taste. And what that means is - I don't mean that in a small
way, I mean that in a big way - in the sense that they don't think of original
ideas, and they don't bring much culture into their products .. And so I guess
I am saddened, not by Microsoft's success; I have no problem with their
success, they've earned their success, in the most part; I have a problem with
the fact they make really third rate products."

------
vga15
Almost wierd that I feel sick to my stomach.

RIP Steve. We'll certainly miss the most important innovator of our times.

------
sahaj
I actually cried when I read this.

RIP Steve!

~~~
kellishaver
Me too, didn't expect it to get to me like that, a complete stranger, and
all.... but none the less, a visionary and remarkable person who's left a huge
mark on the world in which I work and live.

------
arjn
Not entirely unexpected but still sad. The end of an era. He will be missed by
many.

~~~
adamc
Indeed, Jobs will certainly be remembered. His initial founding of Apple might
be dismissed as being in the right place at the right time, although it's
harder to attribute the Mac to that. But in coming back to Apple when it was
doing so poorly, and leading it back to enormous success -- that should secure
his reputation for vision and leadership.

It is sad. But his memory will endure.

~~~
hugh3
Don't forget Pixar.

------
marcamillion
WoW! Just wow.

Here is to a life of unrelenting pursuit of perfection.

------
ronnier
<http://www.apple.com/> apple.com is dedicated to him.

------
danvideo
For real? Sadly, knew he was sick, but wasn't expecting this.

The world has lost a unique and brilliant technology / business / design
leader, the likes of which are few and far between.

------
sneak
I grew up with the machines he and his team at Apple designed and built.

I was four when I got my first mac, and some of my earliest memories are those
of customizing my system with the Font/DA Mover app on System 6. My earliest
ideas about the role of machines in our lives were shaped by things like
HyperCard and MacPaint. My dad still tells the story of the time that 14-year-
old me skipped basketball practice one afternoon to install System 7 from the
six floppies it came on. Apple hardware and software has directly shaped who I
am today, as cliche as it may sound.

I recall seeing exactly one empty seat in the town hall during the 4S reveal,
in the front row, labelled "Reserved" in their iconic Myriad typeface. I
wonder if that's who it was for.

A friend just suggested that perhaps he died a short time ago, and they waited
until after the launch to announce it. It's not a stretch, considering that he
devoted his life's work to the betterment of Apple's shareholders.

Regardless, I'll miss him. He was as much an influence on my life and
development, both aesthetically and technologically, as any family member.

------
revscat
This is a link to the "Think Different" commercial from Apple. I must admit
that after watching it just now I teared up a bit.

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4oAB83Z1ydE>

What a life.

------
pixelcloud
Steve Jobs has inspired us all, through his business philosophy, through
pushing the mobile landscape to where it is today, for changing the music
industry as we know it, for his snappy turtle-necks, for the opportunities he
has given his employees and developers on iOS.

The world lost one of the greatest business man of all time.

RIP

------
Fluxx
The homepage of Apple right now is such an appropriate tribute. Stark. Clean.
Compassionate. Human.

------
ams6110
Many people will have more days, but few will have more impact. Rest in Peace.

------
sgt
"In Memory of Steve Jobs" video. Made it in iMovie for the HN crowd.
<http://news.ycombinator.net/item?id=3081923>

------
capkutay
Watching "Pirates of Silicon Valley" impacted me as much as listening to and
learning about the Beatles as a child. Steve Jobs you're forever my hero.

------
dm8
A true visionary, maverick and someone who had healthy disregards for rules
and status quo. RIP Steve. You'll be sorely missed.

------
donw
It's almost impossible for me to imagine the tech world without Jobs... the
world has lost a visionary man today.

------
heyrhett
Is the present perfect tense here more correct, or should it be the past
tense, "Steve Jobs died?"

~~~
mc32
Factually it's [someone] (has) died, of course. In reportage, the present
tense is typically used for headlines no matter if present or past. I.e. "The
Fed increases the overnight interbank rate by 25 basis points." "[Politician]
wins senate race", etc.

------
EREFUNDO
Steve Jobs is a visionary not because he saw the future, he is a visionary
because he created it.

------
meatsock
I can't wait to see what he invents at his new place.

~~~
mirkules
Despite getting voted down, I believe you meant "He will reform tech in heaven
like he reformed it on earth." The downvoters might have thought you meant he
left for a different company, and that you were being cynical.

Whatever the case may be, we lost a true visionary, and the entire world
should grieve as a result. RIP Steve

~~~
hugh3
I think he was probably downvoted for bringing religion into it. Since this is
not the time or place for a very boring religious flamewar let's just leave it
at that.

------
ashleyw
A great man. Rest in peace, my friend.

------
abbasmehdi
I will never forget this moment.

~~~
jarek
10/5 NEVER FORGET.

------
iyousafkh
Legend Dies...Legacy Remains!

------
snprbob86
:-(

